# For the Kid in me



## granfire (Feb 8, 2011)

I do get a large amount of the stuff I read from the Young Adult section at the library. As Michael Ende, author of 'The Neverending Story' among many other books noted 'a good children's book ought to be enjoyed by everybody'


Eoin Colfer.
He has a different way of approaching things. I won't get into his attempt to finish the trip around the Galaxy in the 6th book. I have not read it.
I have also not been able to find 'Artemis Fowl' the first one...

However, 'The Wishlist' and "the Suprenaturalists' blew me away. Also 'Halfmoon Investigations' was brilliant! And funny! 

Garth Nix
"The Keys to the Kingdom'
Story in seven days. Literally. It starts off with Mr Monday.

It's very imaginative. fantastic without use of dragons and mages...the hero is astmatic, somewhat of an odd kid. I got stuck after Friday, so I can't tell you how it ends...

Jeff Stone
The Five Ancestors

One of my favorite series.
China in the 16th century, a handful of juvenile Shaolin monks must make sense of the destruction of their temple. Each named after the animal style Kunfu they practice.

Not sure how accurate the story's backdrop is, but the fight scenes are well described. 
Also, the characters eventually develop past their introduction stage.

You are not sure quiet who is friend or foe. 


(and I do read Manga, but the Library has not much, so I really have to rely on online reading, which I hate...)


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm really enjoying Rich Wallace. He writes teen sports novels - coming of age as an elite athlete, that kind of thing. Very male perspective, and pretty open about sex and alcohol. 

Good stuff.


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2011)

Grabbed 'One good Punch' from the Library.
Looks like it should be a quick read.

(when i look through the library shelves it sems they need more guy oriented material...)


----------

